# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Всем распечатать и повесить на стену!

## Irina

*Господи, ты опять?! Как ты меня достала! Запомни раз и навсегда эти вопросы, которые ты мне постоянно задаешь, и почему ты их не должна задавать*

Когда ты придешь домой?
Я люблю тебя, стремлюсь домой поскорее, но у меня работа, строгое начальство и нормальное чувство долга перед коллективом. Я могу уволиться!

Чем от тебя пахнет?
От меня пахнет пивом, водкой, коньяком, вином. Если же от меня пахнет женскими духами, то твой вопрос смысла не имеет изначально.

По какому поводу?
(см. пункт 2) По поводу пьют алкоголики! Я выпил с друзьями, с горя, с радости, от любви к тебе, просто потому, что захотел выпить спиртного.

Ты меня любишь?
Я очень люблю тебя, иначе бы не жил с тобой! От повторения трех слов их значимость не изменится, поверь!

Когда мы пойдем гулять?
Я не знаю, когда у меня будет свободное время, но как только его найду, мы обязательно пойдем гулять, так как я не меньше твоего люблю свежий воздух.

Опять пиво?
Да! Да!!! ДА!!! Я люблю пиво! И никогда не перестану его любить, милая, с пивом я сосуществую в 4 5 раз дольше, чем с тобой. Кстати, пиво не ревнует меня к тебе!

Почему ты любишь эти дурацкие фильмы?
(с драками, пальбой, сексом) Потому, что я получаю от них эмоциональную разрядку . Во мне, как мужчине, заложены грубые животные инстинкты. Ты предпочитаешь, чтобы я их реализовывал в жизни?

Почему ты ругаешься матом?
Я эмоционален. Я матом разговариваю, а не ругаюсь, ибо фраза с матом более информативна на нашем мужском языке, нежели фраза без оного. Кроме того, какими другими словами можно обсуждать игру нашей сборной?!

Почему ты кричишь?
Я не кричу, я ГРОМКО говорю, что свидетельствует о моей командирской сущности.

Почему ты не звонил?
Кроме обязанности звонить тебе, у меня много иных служебных обязанностей.

Почему не отвечал твой мобильный?
Я не абонентская служба сотовой связи, переадресуй свой вопрос туда!

Кто тебе звонил?
(вариант: кому ты звонил?) У меня есть друзья, коллеги, подчиненные. Я иногда должен разговаривать с людьми, чтобы существовать в социуме.

Мне идет это?
Я не разбираюсь в женской одежде, за исключением представленной в фильмах категории ХХХ, а ты персонально нравишься мне в любой одежде, а равно и без нее!

----------

